# Guide Replacement



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

I've had this happen a few times, but recently my favorite rod lost the smooth (I presume graphite) inner ring on the largest eye. The metal support structure is there, but it is sharp and begging to wear line out fast. Anyone know a quick fix or who to contact?


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

*rod guides*

I took a couple this morning into Hot Spots and they changed them out for $ 5 a piece in about 5 minutes . Hard to beat that kind of service .


----------



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

Perfect. Will do. Thanks.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

FOODDUDE said:


> I took a couple this morning into Hot Spots and they changed them out for $ 5 a piece in about 5 minutes . Hard to beat that kind of service .


 Wow that is fast!! Takes 8 or so hours for the flex coat finish over the thread wraps to dry to touch let alone cure.. I am assuming they replaced the rod tips not a guide. If it was a guide then I need to change my thread finish to what they are using!!! Please do not take this post as a bash to Hot Spots as they are top notch in their profession. Just trying to clarify post as to a guide repair or a tip replacement.


----------

